# Knights of Blood



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to Heresy-Online and figured I would start a thread about my newest project, the Knights of Blood, a Blood Angels successor Chapter. Apparently I'm an idiot and originally posted this in the wrong thread section. Thats what I get for not fully reading everything :headbutt:... Anyways I chose KoB because well, I dont see many of them around on the forums I frequent. I had originally chose to go for Flesh Tearers but everyone and their brother seems to be building armies of them, so I decided to settle for a newer, not well known Chapter spawned in the newest edition of Codex:Blood Angels.

Now I am starting this army off by going through my large bitz box and having a go at converting as many Marines as I can before I have to start buying new boxes (money is tight for a few months). Most of these guys will be from my very first army project and including some Marines from my friend back in High School who was nice enough to give me his Relictors when he decided to quit. I also have two sets of snap together Marines from the last two Rulebook box sets that I will be converting as well and 2 Dreadnaughts (one from my Black Templars army and one from my Salamanders failed project). So without further rambling I present my W.I.P. Knights of Blood...

*Update 7/27/11 Army so far...*


First is the current squad. I had originally thought I converted 10 Initiates but apparently I can't count. If you only see 8 its because 1 is hidden behind the Sergeant 

I converted almost all the legs to appear as though they are walking/scanning the field. I really don't like the "I think I'm gonna crap myself" poses you get straight out of the box. 
This next Initiate is the first one that I gave a go at converting and I'm pleasantly pleased with him.


Now for one Initiate I'm not too proud of. He is supposed to look like hes about to launch a live grenade at the enemy, but instead I think he looks awkward. Maybe its the pose mixed with the position of his head but I'm not happy with him. Let me know what you think.


And finally the two HQ's I'ved gotten started. First is my scratch-built Chaplain.


He is my first ever scratch-built Chappy and I'm pleased with the result so far (so much so I'll be building 3 more when I get some extra money to get some new kits). I have to adjust the vents on the back pack and add some rivets/studs to the leg armour (which side I haven't decided). Hope you like him.
Next is a fairly straight forward model I barely touched. He was Chief Librarian Ezekial of the Dark Angels, but has joined the ranks of my KoB as a nameless Librarian for now. Cleaned the modl lines, fashioned him a back pack and stuck him on a nice cork board base.

And there you have it. I'll definitely post some pics as I move along, the end product will be a very war-torn Chapter on the fringes of Imperial Law still fighting the good fight. Comments and Constructive Criticism are always welcomed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Not having seen the KoB colour scheme this will be interesting to see.

Nice re-use of SM and CSM parts, look forward to seeing some paint.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Vash mate. Nice conversions and excellent kitbashing. I look forward to seeing some paint on them.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Excited to see this paint scheme. Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words.

I bring you all an update. I managed to get one Tactical Marine about 85% done even with the crazy humid heat we are having here in Buffalo. I even gave a shot at OSL on the eyes so let me know what you all think.




This is my first time messing with OSL and giving a go at squad badges and the Chapter symbol. I noticed once I took the photos that the Chapter symbol is a bit off but nothing a few minor edits with a brush could'nt solve. I also noticed the yellow knee pad has a small blemish on it and I'll fix that as well. If you cant tell I'm going for a desert theme and I'm stuck on how I should paint the ram skull on the base. I dont want it to conflict too much with the colors I've already chosen and I don't want it to be a huge focal point. Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOW, big difference from the before to after! 

Your OSL looks great, especially for a first timer. I can't give advice on that as I have never tried OSL.

The advice I would like to make is, I think you should edge the tear drops on the knee pad and shoulder with maybe, black? I think it would make it stand out better.

Have some +Rep for a great start!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WOW, big difference from the before to after!
> 
> Your OSL looks great, especially for a first timer. I can't give advice on that as I have never tried OSL.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Disciple_of_Ezekiel*! I appreciate the kind words so much :biggrin: Now as far as the tear drops; yes I totally agree with you on the edging, I will definitely be adding that a.s.a.p.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good, your osl looks nice and dramatic which is always a good sign. as for the ram's skull i would go for a straight to skull white drybrush, you've already used Skull white for the chapter logo and several yellow highlights so it shouldn't conflict too harshly.

As for your grenade throwing marine i think the problem is his right arm, having it across the body just seems odd. Maybe raise it a little to match the angle he is looking at.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks *GrimzagGorwazza*. Going the white route seems to be everyone's opinion on the rams skull so far. Again thanks for the suggestion and the kind words, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

*Little bit of progress*

Did a little touch up work on the first Initiate and got the second to about 65%. If I feel up to it later after work I may finish the second Initiate so i can prime the rest of the squad tomorrow. If all goes to plan I'll have the rest up to 65% and or completely done on the silver portion of their armour. In between coats I may work on the Dreads but only so much as I need to get my hands on some Furioso arms, as I wont be fielding them as "normal" Dreads. Onto the pictures....




OSL close-up

2nd Initiate Basecoat



I've also decided to paint the skulls on the bases in a whiter desert theme similar to the base but washed with probably Ogryn Flesh then Devlan Mud to give them the aged look. The idea is the skulls are a part of the battlefield and have been there for ages. Plus I want to keep them from distracting from the OLS on the eyes. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh ya, much better mate, but, you forget to do the red tear drop on his shoulder.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh i misread what you said at first. Did you mean the blood drop on the Chapter symbol? I'm glad you like how they turned out. I'm very proud of the knee pad one.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Argh! My network blocks photobucket! Any way you could attach some of the pics via the manage attachments function? Pretty please? I love the story of the blood knights.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

First of all: Hi, Mr. Mavolent, and welcome to Heresy!

When I first set out to start my Blood Angels army (or successors/variant of the Blood Angels) I was looking through the successor chapters for nice variant colour schemes (I wanted something a bit different from the "red with red and red on the edges"- if you know what I mean) and the Knights of Blood was intriguing for me. However as the launch of the codex came closer I went with a scheme of my own, mostly since I wanted more choices in the minor details and process of putting meat on the bones (such as fluff).

Anyway. I think the Knights of Blood have something good going for them and I do believe a force of them would look pretty wicked. Sadly the rebirth of the Grey Knight might cast a shade on these bloody silvery knights by comparison, but lets not dwell to much on that.

I must ask, the sergeants powerfist, from which kit is it? I don't recognize it and I thought I had seen all the Space Marine PFs (could be that I haven't seen it from that angle). 

I think you're off to a good start when it comes to the painting. The colours do look a tad thick, some of the details are lost a bit behind the layers. Maybe it's because you haven't stripped the miniatures from the old paint? Maybe it's because you need to water them down? The thickness shows mostly on the freehands, which are well done but would look even better if you had done it with thinner paint. Give it a shot watering the colours down on your next miniature.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

@*jaysen*: Sorry man. I'll see what I can do for ya.

@*xenobiotic*: Thanks for checking my KoB out. As far as the thickness of some of the paint I blame two things, 
1) I didn't strip them which I partly regret not doing and these guys had a very VERY thick paint job from before. Alot of the parts such as the shoulder pads, helmets, chest eagles and so on. 
2) I do thin my paints, I just have a very heavy hand haha. Its something I've developed over time out of laziness and I'm hoping with this project I can erase it from my painting. 
And as for the power fist... its from a Terminator. I think normal Initiate PF's look too small for what they are supposed to represent, however Termie PF's look larger on Initiates and definitely (at least in my view) fit the bill much nicer. I'm going to be giving every Sergeant who has a PF a Termie PF since I have over 20 of them. Thanks for the advice my friend:drinks:

I would have an update to go with this but here in Buffalo its 3 am and I tend to use natural light to take pictures. I have finished the second Initiate and even started working on the interior of the future Rhino/Razorback for my Combat Patrol list. I also have a little bonus for you guys once the sun comes out. All I can say is, its not a Space Marine :wink:


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

*Update 7/27/11*

First I have an army shot of what I have so far. Included are models that haven't been re-finished yet like, a Predator Annihilator/ Baal Predator, 2 Dreadnaughts, 2 Rhinos/Razorbacks, an Assault Squad and the pieces for my Sanguinary Priest. (I've updated the first post with the army shot)



So I've managed to finish the second Initiate, even though the weather has been beautiful out :biggrin: and I even did a quick touch up on the first one (just tightening highlights, fixing annoying little mistakes, etc.) 







Also had some time between coats to start working on the first Rhino/Razorback. Just been working on the interior making it look battle worn as I cant imagine a Renegade Chapter spending much time to make sure the ol' Rhino/Razorback is squeaky clean. (Loving Ogryn Flesh by the way for rust and grime)



Even though this next mini is not Knights of Blood I just had to show you guys. Its a Bloodletter for my slowly building Daemons of Chaos army. I currently have a Nurgle Daemon Prince, 7 more Bloodletters, a shite ton of victims to become Plaguebearers (I'm trying out how plastic WHFB Ghouls look compared to the old metal Ghouls) and 5 Flesh Hounds. I dont see many people playing Daemons anymore since Grey Knights came out but I ain't 'fraid of no Grey Knights!





Thanks for looking.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking great. Always love checkin up on this thread to see the updates. Your Daemon is sick lookin. I love the OSL. I've been experimenting with thta as well. As a suggestion, Take it or leave it won't hurt my feelings, Maybe on your marines do a really thin osl _above_ the eyes. Pretty much just on that edge right above the eye and thats it.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks *4thswasi*! I'm glad you liked the Bloodletter as much as I did. I may give your suggestion a try on the next Initiate, it sounds like it should enhance the effect. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This log is coming along nicely. I'll be keeping an eye on it. The blood letter is excellent as well. The only thing I'd say is IMO you've gone a bit overboard with the green reflected from his eyes. It's the same on one of the marines. I think it's a bit harsh, were a gentle glow might be better.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey thanks *Khorne's Fist*! I thank you for the critique and the kind words, definitely motivates me to work more. I'm still getting my feet wet with the lighting and hope to get that effect like you said. I think out of all 3 the first marine hit it right on the head. Again thanks for the kind words and the helpful critique:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

*update for you all*

Current state of Tactical Squad

I decided to make a different Vet Sergeant for the Tactical squad and move the first one to the new Assault squad as he seemed a bit to "assaulty" for the advancing/scanning Tactical squad. I seem to love power fists and had to give him a nice big one from a spare Termie arm. I think he definitely is at home with his new unit. (I also decide that all "veterans" in the army will have Veteran symbols either about their armour or on a small banner pole to emphasize on the coolness of Vets )



New Tactical Veteran Sergeant (the gap in his hip has been filled)

I re-worked the "grenade chucker" marine. I also added a few small bits here and there to some of the boys like a spare flamer fuel tank, pouches, grenades and of course bayonets.


spare fuel tank


bayonet


grenade chucker

Then of course I had to make a unit for the Assault Sergeant! They'll be using the Razorback for transport in my Patrol list.


Assault squad minus back packs


Veteran Sergeant with new bits close-up





the boys

And of course you cant play a Blood Angels army without a Sanguinary Priest to throw a kink in your opponents CQC plan, especially in Patrol missions!



Newly finished Sanguinary Priest with Lightning Claw and Bolt Pistol


Leading the charge!

I definitely like how he looks with a Lightning Claw over the Power Sword. I think for the same points its a no brainer. So there is my little update. Let me know what you think and thanks for looking!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

*Minor update*

Just showing that I'm not slacking off on these guys. Ive been toiling away on both my KoB and my Vostroyan army (two old Leman Russ' who need some good ol' TLC). I tried a different technique for the silver on this guy. Although it may seem a bit sloppy, once hes in a 10 man unit he'll blend right in. I just have to do some fine tuning to the process on the next guys.




Cheers and thanks for looking!


----------

